# Staining Brick



## TiffanyB

We live in a blonde brick home and would LOVE to change the color of our brick.  We don't want to paint it though.  We want to retain the texture and look of brick.  Are there any products that stain brick?  If there is, how do you apply it to where it doesn't stain your groute (sp).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Square Eye

Stain is available from most brick yards. It can be applied with a brush, a roller, a garden sprayer or a paint spray gun. I have seen it done several times. The biggest problem I see with it is the sun fades it. It looks really good, then the sun bares down a few years and it gets lighter. This is especially a problem when it's stained to match other brick. There was a crew working on a building near one of my jobs where they had 3 or 4 Wagner sprayers. The all in one airless units with a cord. It was all one guy could do to keep up with cords and keep stain in the cups of the guns. Wagner sprayers are cheap and might be worth the price for a home owner to stain a house.

As far as the mortar, most people just stain over it too. It's just not worth the trouble to mask it off or use a paste or wax to repel the stain. Short nap rollers would be worth trying. I did a chimney like this with paint. I sprayed the mortar with a gray and stipple brushed every single stinking brick. It looked real nice when it was done, but my eyeballs were crossing by the time I was done. I couldn't imagine doing an entire house like that.


----------



## TiffanyB

Thanks!  The fading won't be too bad because we are doing the whole house!  I am excited now!

BTW- The house in your project looks GREAT!


----------



## Square Eye

Thank you, I am building a gazebo at the same home now. I'll be posting pictures of the framing this weekend. 

Let us know how it turns out if you do stain the house. Maybe you could post some pictures too.


----------



## chardy10

I am remodeling a 3 bdr brick rancher and am thinking about staining the brick. It has the typical red brick. I have closed in the carport and made it a 4 bdr 2 bath and want to change the look of the outside. Looking for opinions on staining brick and advise on vendors. Thanks


----------



## movado

I have stained foundations with sucess before but never brick. I would be interested in seeing how your project turns out! Red brick is so bold I am not sure what stain could cover it unless it was a solid type of stain but at that point Painting the brick and Masonry might be better. I have painted plenty of brick chimneys that have turned out quite well and holding to gether well to after 6 years!


----------



## rick_1012

TiffanyB said:


> We live in a blonde brick home and would LOVE to change the color of our brick.  We don't want to paint it though.  We want to retain the texture and look of brick.  Are there any products that stain brick?  If there is, how do you apply it to where it doesn't stain your groute (sp).
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, saw your post and wondering if you ever came up with a solution? I, too, have blonde brick and wanted to stain it.


----------



## aprilis

I have a red brick house with "leprosy". You know that splotched white, black and sorta purpley colors in some of the brick. I have been thinking about staining it a mossy green to give it that old English moss-covered look that you see in really old stone and brick houses. Do you think it will work?


----------



## Joe N

how about fading? however im interested in seeing the pics of your project when it gets done.

regards,
Joe N
Trade Handles.


----------



## ksidler

My husband and I bought a house built in '72 and it had horrible, ugly brick on it.  I found a great product online and it looks fantastic!  It was a lot of work as we applied to each individual brick to save the color of the morter.  It took the weekend, but totally worth it!


----------



## j_ustic

Do you happen to know what product you used and about how much it costs? We were going to paint our ugly old orangey colored brick but if I could get it a different color that would be great! Thanks!





ksidler said:


> My husband and I bought a house built in '72 and it had horrible, ugly brick on it.  I found a great product online and it looks fantastic!  It was a lot of work as we applied to each individual brick to save the color of the morter.  It took the weekend, but totally worth it!


----------



## fuji0030

As far as the mortar, a lot of humans just stain over it too. It's just not account the agitation to affectation it off or use a adhesive or wax to repel the stain. Short nap rollers would be account trying. I did a chase like this with paint. I sprayed the adhesive with a gray and stipple brushed every individual abhorrent brick. It looked absolute nice if it was done, but my eyeballs were bridge by the time I was done. I couldn't brainstorm accomplishing an absolute abode like that.


----------



## GrantC

We would be very interested in knowing what specific stain products people were happy with - particularly the one rated as 'fantastic' in the post above


----------



## leeza09

After reading the posts i too feel like staining my bricks. i will be happy if anyone who have done it can share their picture to have a better understanding.


----------



## ssadowski

I live in a cement brick house and am interested in staining...any suggestions.  The house was built in the 60's and I have heard that this type of brick would stain well...thanks (its literally the color of cement)


----------



## mudmixer

ssadowski -

NE lower Michigan? there are some concrete brick around there that embarrass clay brick when it comes to low absorption and high strengths.


----------



## sndrprtt

What on-line product did you buy?  Thanks!


----------



## kramerk

I have a ranch home that was built in the 60's. Three quarters of the house is red brick and one quarter is angelstone with a pink running through it. I would love to stain the angelstone to match the mortar inbetween the red brick. I thought that a green gray stain would soften the angelstone. Has anyone ever tried to stain angelstone? I too would like a recomendation on a specific product that has worked well on staining brick.


----------

